# TVs mittlerweile zum Zocken geeignet?



## Sunjy (19. März 2015)

Grüße


Kann mann mittlerweile einen TV zum Zocken nutzen.. sehe das mittlerweile immer häufiger und hätte da gern mal einige meinungen dazu. Tests sind ja schwer zu finden da es wohl nicht viele machen... aber mit 4K lohnt sich das ja auch etwas größere Bildflächen zu nutzen.


Ich dachte z.B an das Teil hier.LG 49UB820V Technsiche Spezifikationen | LG Electronics CH_DE


Im Star Citizen HQ gibts jemand der auf dem kleineren Modell zockt und shclichtweg begeistert ist.. Wie seht ihr das... lohnt sich sowas oder is die verzögerung einfach zu groß .


----------



## Bunny_Joe (19. März 2015)

Jetzt kommen alle und sagen dir: Neee, auf keinen Fall!!  Nein, diese paar Milisekunden an Verzögerung verderben dir alles!


Ich hatte nie Probleme auf TVs zu spielen und habe nie verstanden, wie da jemand so militant dagegen sein kann.
Wenn du nur Ultra-Super-Duper-1-Millisekunden TFTs gewohnt bist, dann ists für dich wahrscheinlich nix, aber jeder "normale" gamer hat da keine Probleme.

Ich meine ich habe auch schon etliche Male bei vielen Kumpels mit der Konsole an den unterschiedlichsten TVs gezockt und mir ist *nie* eine Verzögerung aufgefallen.


----------



## Sunjy (19. März 2015)

ja das is es eben... und da zockt mann ja nichtmal im Gaming Mode. Ich hab jetzt halt n IPS Eizo forris 2434. Soll ja auch nich der schnellste sein.. und ich hätte einfach gern die große Bildfläche.  
Sehe das ähnlich wie du.. aber evtl gibts hier ja leute die anderer meinung sind.

Aber schonmal danke für die meinung.


----------



## Atent123 (19. März 2015)

Der LG hat halt (nur) ein IPS.
Panasonic hat welche mit Va.
Ansonsten würde ich dir diesen Phillips ans Herz legen der hat 40 Zoll.
https://geizhals.de/philips-bdm4065uc-bdm4065uc-00-a1201936.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## JoM79 (19. März 2015)

Wo ist der Eizo denn bitte langsam?
Die Reaktionszeit ist völlig ok und der Inputlag so gut wie nicht vorhanden.
TV haben teilweise nen Inputlag von 50ms und höher.
Gehen wir nur mal von den 50ms aus, in der Zeit hat ein 60Hz TV/Monitor schon 3 neue Bilder angezeigt bevor deine ausgeführte Aktion sichtbar wird.
In Shootern bedeutet das, dass du schlechter treffen wirst.


----------



## Sunjy (19. März 2015)

Jo den Philips hab ich auch schon länger im Auge.

Nur die Frage... is der Philips besser als der LG oder wo liegt der genaue Unterschied. 


Dieser hier wäre ja auch 60Hz fähig wie ich das sehe. Panasonic TX-48AX630B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## JoM79 (19. März 2015)

Den Philips würde ich aufgrund des flimmernden Backlights nie nehmen.


----------



## Sunjy (19. März 2015)

Ok gut... was würdest du denn von denen empfehlen... bzw was denkst du wäre der Beste TV zum Zocken. ?


----------



## JoM79 (19. März 2015)

Ohje immer diese Fragen zu Fernsehern.
Hier nochmal für alle:
Von Fernsehern habe ich nicht viel Ahnung, da entscheidet meine Frau.


----------



## Sunjy (19. März 2015)

muhahaha sehr gut .. wenigstens erhlich.;D


Gut dann die anderen... der Panasonic Plasma? oder lieber den LG ... was meint ihr?


----------



## JoM79 (19. März 2015)

Der Panasonic ist doch kein Plasma.


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2015)

Also, scheinbar ist es ja nicht ganz so wichtig, ob nun 40 oder 50 Zoll und ob 650 oder 750€...  Da schlage ich mal den hier vor Sony KDL-50W805B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  die Sonys gelten als stets gut spieletauglich. Ich hab den 50W815b, der ist fast identisch, nur mit silbernem Rahmen und auf dem Papier "mehr Hertz", was aber ja eh nur interpoliert ist. 

Und allgemein: eine richtige "Verzögerung" hat heutzutage an sich kaum mehr ein TV, wenn du nicht grad die billigsten der jeweiligen Größe nimmst, vor allem nicht wenn man dann noch den Gaming-Modus benutzt. Ohne den Modus kann es natürlich je nach LCD auch mal merkbare Verzögerungen geben, zB mein 5 Jahre alter Samsung C650 hatte da ne merkbare Verzögerung, selbst wenn man kein Gamer"Freak" ist, d.h. selbst Gelegenheitsspieler hätten das sofort bemerkt. MIt dem Modus aber kein Problem, beim Sony sowieso nicht. Und die Reaktionszeit des Displays, die ja eher für das Thema "Unschärfe bei Bewegung" wichtig ist, sollte auch schnell genug sein. Klar wäre ein Gamer-Monitor noch besser, aber ich denke nicht, dass du mit einem LCD wie dem Sony eine Verzögerung merkst, und selbst bei Onlinegames wirst du allenfalls als "Progamer" vlt. was merken, was Dir nicht ganz in den Kram passt - aber solche Leute meinen ja auch schon einen "klaren Nachteil!!!" zu merken, wenn auf dem Mauspad ein Floh einen ziehen gelassen hat...


*edit* oder geht es jetzt speziell NUR um 4k? Ich halte das derzeit noch für viel zu früh, auch bei Monitoren... frisst zu viel Power, und viele Displays/TVs sollen da eben doch noch preisunabhängig Input-Lags haben


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (19. März 2015)

Der hier Sony KDL-50W805B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ist sehr gut zum Spielen geeignet. Hat ein VA Panel dass für super Farben sorgt

und einen sehr geringen Input Lag

Oh da war schon jemand schneller kann mich aber nur anschliessen


----------



## Sunjy (19. März 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Der Panasonic ist doch kein Plasma.



Stimmt natürlich.. kein Plan wie ich da drauf gekommen bin.


Herbboy... das klingt alles ja schon recht vielversprechend... leider ist der Sony kein UHD TV und das sollte er schon haben da ich ja nich so weit von weg sitze ;D.


edit: Achso.... ging mir eigentlich schon um 4K wegen dem schärferen Bild...


----------



## Atent123 (19. März 2015)

Aber nur Full-HD


----------



## oldsql.Triso (19. März 2015)

Du kannst getrost zu TVs greifen, wenn du AC, Batman, Sport-Games oder langsame RTS-Games spielst. Alles sowas wie Counter-Strike, Quake, Battlefield und Co ist ein graus. Vorallem MOBAs wie LoL oder Dota sind quasi unspielbar. Da reißt selbst der Gaming-Mode der Fernseher nichts. Wenn dir jemand erzählt dass das nicht stimmt, dann ist das schlicht gelogen. Der Input-Lag von der Maus aufm TV-Bildschirm ist halt eklig hoch. Klar triffst du in FPS was, aber bei weitem nicht so, als säßest du vor einem guten TFT oder eben Röhre. 
Ich zocke gelegentlich auf einem Samsung Smart TV im Gaming Mode. Ich weiß wovon ich spreche. Bei FHD mit 60Hz ist es halt absolut okay für oben genannte Spiele, aber eben nicht FPS oder MOBAs. Zum gelegentlichen Zocken kannst du auch mal FPS anreißen. Das aiming ist aber richtig schwammig und macht auf Dauer einfach keinen Spaß.

Geschrieben auf einem 38Zoll Samsung Smart TV.


----------



## Sunjy (19. März 2015)

ok das klingt natürlich alles sehr schade..

ging mir vorwiegend um Heros of the Storm Star Citizen und everquest Next.

Sehr schade.. hätte ich mal richtig bock drauf gehabt.


----------



## Cinnayum (19. März 2015)

Für 4K brauchst du aber ganz andere Kaliber an Grafikkarten...

Ich hatte mit einem TV nie Probleme beim Spielen. Auch nicht in MOBAs (LoL) oder WoW. (Da ist mit Mausglättung gleichmal der doppelte Inputlag fällig)

Problem ist halt eher nur, dass man zum Spielen eher weiter weg sitzen will, wegen des Blickwinkels. Beim Desktop aber ist die Schrift dann zu klein.


----------



## Sunjy (19. März 2015)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Für 4K brauchst du aber ganz andere Kaliber an Grafikkarten...




wieso? für 60 fps reichen die bei mir dicke. Außerdem stehen ja Bald die 2 390X in den Startlöchern. 


Die entfernung is bei mir voll ok. Hatte auch schon überlegt einen Curved .. aber die fangen erst bei 55 Zoll an.. was dann doch etwas viel des Guten ist.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (19. März 2015)

Kann nur von meinem Sony 55X8505B berichten, aber das Ding ist klasse, von Inputlag merke ich überhaupt nichts, selbst bei BF4 und Co.


----------



## Sunjy (20. März 2015)

Sony scheint auch nach einigem Suchen wirklich ganz vorne mit dabei zu sein was Zocken auf TV angeht.


----------



## D3N$0 (20. März 2015)

Ich kann dir Sony ans Herz legen,  mein Bruder zockt auf einem KDL-32W705 bei 60-70cm Bildabstand ohne Probleme BF4 und Konsorten. Und von der Tatsache der dieser "nur" FullHD macht merkt man nix


----------



## Sunjy (20. März 2015)

jetzt wäre die Frage.

Sind UHD TVs von Sony auch so gut Spieletauglich oder eher nicht.


----------



## Blackout27 (20. März 2015)

Den LG Habe ich mir auch ausgesucht und schaue gerade bzgl. Imputlag und co Sehr gut Sunjy  
P.S. bei einer Kundenbewertung hatte jemand geschrieben das der Imputlag nicht arg hoch ist (für ein TV) und das er sogar CS GO spielen konnte.


----------



## Sunjy (21. März 2015)

Grüße hate

DAs klingt schonmal super... welchen LG genau würdest du denn nehmen den 42 Zöller oder den noch größeren? Ich liebäugle etwas mit der 49 Zoll Version mit 60P 4K. 

Wäre absolut Perfekt wenn mann auf dem TEil anständig zocken könnte... ich Spiel halt auch Heros of the Storm und da isses schon wichtig das die latenz nich zu ernorm ist.... Für Star Citizen denke ich wärs nich ganz so dramatisch.

Wenn du dafür feste Werte findest wäre es super wenn du die hier mal Posten könntest würde mich sehr darüber freuen. DAnke dir.

Gruß Sunjy


----------



## Atent123 (21. März 2015)

Ich suche momentan auch nach einem 4k Fernseher zum zocken.
Dabei hatte ich erst an einen Panasonic gedacht jedoch hat der fast 100ms Imputlag im Game Modus.
Der LG hat zwar nur IPS sieht aber interessant aus.


----------



## Sunjy (21. März 2015)

Also das mit dem Panel ist mir ansich relative egal. Ob Ips VA oder sonst was. Das Bild is auf TVs eh immer recht gut... bzw im Gaming Mode ohne bilderverbesserer annähernd gleich. Wichtig ist einfach nur der Inputlag. Der sollte halt zumindest an Monitore rankommen.

Falls wer weitere Infos zu UHD TV mit wenig Lag findet einfach her damit.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (21. März 2015)

Die Sony X8505 Reihe hat einen Inputlag von ca 30ms was eigentlich völlig ok ist, die halt dafür recht teuer.


----------



## Sunjy (22. März 2015)

Gut 49 Zoll is natürlcih ne Ansage... aber 1600 Euronatürlich auch.

Gibts davon auch vorgängermodelle die mann evtl gebraucht kaufen kann die auch nen super Inputlag haben... ich mein 30 ms sind ja schon verdammt gut für einen TV.. da gibts selbst monitore die langsamer sind.


----------



## Blackout27 (24. März 2015)

Sunjy schrieb:


> Grüße hate
> 
> DAs klingt schonmal super... welchen LG genau würdest du denn nehmen den 42 Zöller oder den noch größeren? Ich liebäugle etwas mit der 49 Zoll Version mit 60P 4K.
> 
> ...



Moin Moin und sry das ich erst jetzt antworte!

Also ich werde ihn mit wohl mit 55Zoll kaufen. Wirklich Handfeste Werte habe ich leider keine gefunden. Für normale Spiele wie Fifa, The Witcher oder GTA5 sollte er aber locker reichen. Für schnelle Shooter wie CS würde ich ihn aber nun nicht vorwiegend benutzen^^
Wenn er da ist (kaufe ihn mir wohl jetzt bald  ) kann ich dir auch eine Privatnachicht schreiben ob es sich lohnt oder nicht. 

Update:

hier schreibt jemand das der Inputlag 66ms beträgt. Ob das nun stimmt weiß ich nicht.
LG Electronics 55UB820V für 800? ab 14 Uhr - 4K Fernseher *UPDATE* - myDealZ.de

Grüße


----------



## Atent123 (24. März 2015)

Ich überlege auch mir den LG zu holen allerdings als 42 Zoller.
In den Amazon Rezensionen hat einen geschrieben das der Imput Lag bei 37 ms liegt.


----------



## Sunjy (24. März 2015)

37 wäre ja für alle nicht vollprofi 300 fps auf 640x480 Zocker vollkommen ok.


----------



## Atent123 (24. März 2015)

Gerade noch einmal nachgesehen er hat doch 57 ms geschrieben was für alles bis auf cs oder quake und co allerdings reichen sollte.


----------



## Sunjy (24. März 2015)

Du scheinst da ja gut informiert zu sein.

Hast du denn was 42-49 Zoll technisches gefunden mit guten ms werten?


----------



## Atent123 (24. März 2015)

Sunjy schrieb:


> Du scheinst da ja gut informiert zu sein.
> 
> Hast du denn was 42-49 Zoll technisches gefunden mit guten ms werten?



Nö der Pana hat 96 ms.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen das der einen niedrigen Lag hat.
https://geizhals.de/tcl-u55s7606ds-a1172941.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## Sunjy (24. März 2015)

LG 49UB820V Technsiche Spezifikationen | LG Electronics CH_DE


was denkst du denn wird der so haben? 60 hz bei HdMI 2 kann er ja.


----------



## Atent123 (24. März 2015)

Über den reden wir doch die ganze Zeit.
Das ist einfach nur die 49 zoll Variante.


----------



## Sunjy (24. März 2015)

ach ich pfeife... voll verpennt. denke mal der wird es werden.


----------



## Blackout27 (24. März 2015)

57ms sind im grünen Bereich. Immerhin kostet der LG auch nicht die Welt. 
Weiß jemand wie das mit dem  runter berechnen ist? Also Hauptsächlich soll darüber mein PC in 4K laufen wenn ich mal GTA und co auf der Couch spielen will aber ich habe noch eine PS4 hier stehen. Sieht das Bild der PS4 dann in Full HD auf dem UHD TV (viel) schlechter aus als nativ auf ein Full HD TV?


----------



## Sunjy (24. März 2015)

Das glaub ich nicht.. werden ja nur Pixel zusammengefügt. 

Da würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## l4mpe (25. März 2015)

Ich weiß nicht genau wie der heißt aber ich hab hier nen Orion TV stehen den gibst glaube bis zu 40 Zoll der kann bis zu 85hz und hat kaum Input lag ( glaube irgendwie 20ms ) reicht für csgo bei mir locker


----------



## Atent123 (25. März 2015)

Wen jemand den LG schon hat kann er dann einen Erfahrungbericht schreiben und den Imput Lag messen ?


----------



## Blackout27 (3. April 2015)

LG ist gekauft (55 Zoll) und kommt nächste Woche Freitag an. Sobald ich ihn getestet habe melde ich mich


----------



## Baron von Boedefeld (3. April 2015)

Mal eine blöde Frage,
wollt ihr mit dem TV vom Sofa aus zocken (quasi wie mit Konsole), oder wollt ihr das Ding auf den Schreibtisch stellen. Weil bei 30cm sieht man bei so großen Bildschirmen doch jeden Pixel???


----------



## Blackout27 (3. April 2015)

Baron von Boedefeld schrieb:


> Mal eine blöde Frage,
> wollt ihr mit dem TV vom Sofa aus zocken (quasi wie mit Konsole), oder wollt ihr das Ding auf den Schreibtisch stellen. Weil bei 30cm sieht man bei so großen Bildschirmen doch jeden Pixel???



Das Erste


----------



## Kuhprah (3. April 2015)

Ich will meine gut 2m weg von mir haben... 3 Stück nebeneinabder leicht angewinkelt.. ab besten 3 Curved TV


----------



## Atent123 (4. April 2015)

Baron von Boedefeld schrieb:


> Mal eine blöde Frage,
> wollt ihr mit dem TV vom Sofa aus zocken (quasi wie mit Konsole), oder wollt ihr das Ding auf den Schreibtisch stellen. Weil bei 30cm sieht man bei so großen Bildschirmen doch jeden Pixel???



Naja ist UHD das heißt so ein 55 Zoller ist so scharf wie ein 13,75 Zoll Full-HD Display.
Also nur wenig unschärfer als ein Tablet.
Ich bin gedanklich momentan bei einem 32 Zoll UHD Monitor von BenQ.
Der kostet zwar sehr viel mehr als ein Fernseher ist aber auch sehr geil.


----------



## -EAZY3- (10. April 2015)

Sony KDL42W653/ KDL-42W653A (W6) Review


----------



## Blackout27 (11. April 2015)

LG TV ist da  sobald ich ihn ausgiebig am Wochenende getestet habe schreib ich euch ein Fazit.

Ersteindruck: Sehr gutes Bild, zockertauglich, bis jetzt bin ich begeistert


----------



## Blackout27 (12. April 2015)

Frage: Kann mann mittlerweile einen  UHD TV zum Zocken nutzen?
Antwort: Ja man kann

Ich habe mir diesen TV gegönnt -> LG 55UB820V 139 cm (55 Zoll) LED-Backlight-Fernseher (Ultra HD, 900Hz UCI, DVB-T/C/S, CI+, WLAN, Smart TV, HbbTV) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video

Kurze Einschätzung zum TV: 
- tolles schlankes Gehäuse
- IPS Panel (grandiose Farben, keine Lichthöfe, keine Pixelfehler, keine Schlieren beim spielen)
- Auflösung 3840x2160 
- smart TV funktioniert ohne Probleme
- Preis

Wie schlägt sich der TV bei PS3 spielen:
- Alle Spiele laufen ohne Probleme (Schlieren oder sonstige TV Krankheiten)
- Trotz max 720p skaliert der TV das Bild super

Wie schlägt sich der TV bei PS4 spielen:
- auch 1080p sehen "gestochen" scharf aus

Wie schlägt sich der TV bei PC spielen (SP):
Spiele wie Watch_Dogs, GTA 4, BF4 (SP), AssasinsCreed Unity und co machen wirklich sehr viel Spaß mit dem TV! Dank des tollen IPS Panels und der hohen Auflösung (Windows sagt das man reale 4K also 4096x2160 einstellen kann was auch in Spielen angezeigt wird; LG gibt aber nur 3840x2160 an) sehen die Spiele deutlich besser aus als auf mein alten Full HD TV (Panel weiß ich leider nicht)
Ich konnte keine Schlieren erkennen und auch keinen Lag (zb BF4 sehr direkt). Ebenfalls kann man 4K@60Herz einstellen wenn man das richtige HDMI Kabel angeschlossen hat.

Wie schlägt sich der TV bei PC spielen (MP):
Man kann natürlich auch Multiplayer Games spielen. ich habe Titanfall, BF4 und CS GO getestet. Allerdings merkt man bzw man ahnt den größeren Lag als bei normalen PC Monitoren. Es fühlt sich alles flüssig an aber man bekommt doch den ein oder anderen Schuß ab weil man es zu spät realisiert. Hinzu kommen noch die maximalen 60 Herz die für schnelle Shooter dann doch zu wenig sind. Im Vergleich zu mein Asus ROG SWIFT kann der TV nicht im Ansatz mithalten, muss er und soll er aber auch gar nicht da er andere Stärken hat.

Fazit:
Ich kann jeden der einen TV sucht diesen ans Herz legen. Das Bild ist toll, der Sound normal und die Gamingeigenschaften sind vorhanden. Im Internet findet man eine Reaktionszeit zw 57-66ms was ich teilweise bestätigen kann. Die Zahl klingt groß allerdings merkt man diese Verzögerung nur bei sehr schnellen Shootern wie CS GO oder Titanfall.
Für alle anderen Spiele ist der TV eine Wucht  Durch die Pixeldichte in Kombination mit dem IPS Panel machen alle Games (vor allem auf dem PC wenn 4K nativ aufgelöst wird) gleich mehr Spaß. Alles ist gestochen scharf, kein Blatt flimmert mehr (Watch_Dogs) und* genau so fühlt sich Next Gen Gaming an!* 
Travor und der Hexer können kommen 

Liebe Grüße


----------

